# Here's Luna !!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Went this Morning and paid the deposit on Luna ! :leap: :leap: She's so Cute and super sweet !! Thanks Tiff !! :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: 
Here's some pics !!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No pictures?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute!!
Skye: I can see pictures . . .?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....too cute.... :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

There showing on mine ... :? :whatgoat:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How cute! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you liked her. It was nice meeting you and your mom.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, I like her colors. So rich.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! What a pretty baby!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> Glad you liked her. It was nice meeting you and your mom.


It was nice meeting you too( And your Goaties !! :laugh: )


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love to hear about TGS members meeting up!  :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! She's cute


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> I love to hear about TGS members meeting up!  :hi5:


I know im glad i found someone local. Usually there 3 or more states away on all the forums ive visited.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I know ! I was like... Wow someone that close ! :leap: :leap:   :greengrin:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the pretty baby


----------

